# à toa



## Oli cigana

Oi Gente!
Gostaría saber o significado de "a toa"... e a forma correta de escreber...
Obrigada.
(uma Chilena tentando)


----------



## Alentugano

Oli cigana said:


> Oi Gente!
> Gostaría saber o significado de "a toa"... e a forma correta de escreber...
> Obrigada.
> (uma Chilena tentando)



Olá,
veja o que diz no dicionário do fórum:

*à toa* - a tontas y a locas, sin ton ni son, (sem razão) porque sí;
(debalde) inútilmente, (sem ocupação) mano sobre mano,
andar / ficar à t. (fig) (fam) ir sin ton ni son


----------



## Tomby

Sim tem razão o Alentugano. Concordo com ele.  
Segundo o contexto pode ser em espanhol "_deambular_", por exemplo, "ia pela rua à toa" (_deambulaba por la calle_). 
¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Oli cigana

Eu tinha entendido que tambem era: locamente, desenfrenadamente.
por exeplo na frase: viver à toa!...
O significado sería: vivr tontamente, sin sentido??
Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Tomby

Sim, penso que sim. Em espanhol tem sentido dizer "_vivir sin ton ni son_", embora não se diga muito. Porém, "_hacer las cosas sin ton ni son_" é "_hacer las cosas locamente_". Para mim, "à toa" é o antónimo da "ortodoxia" neste contexto.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

"À toa" quer dizer "sem sentido", "irreflectidamente".


----------



## apblopes

Eu consigo lembrar dos seguintes sentidos para à toa:
- sem ocupação: Esse rapaz está à toa, não estuda nem trabalha. 
- inutilmente: Fiz esse exercício à toa, o professor nem olhou. 
No caso de andar à toa, significa sem um rumo ou objetivo específico.


----------



## jazyk

E também há a mulher à-toa, cujos atos "questionáveis" estão na boca de todo o mundo.


----------



## apblopes

jazyk said:


> E também há a mulher à-toa, cujos atos "questionáveis" estão na boca de todo o mundo.


É verdade, havia me esquecido. Mulher à toa tem uma conotação de prostituta, mas também pode ser usado para mulheres consideradas sexualmente promíscuas. 
Cá entre nós, é uma expressão bastante machista , já que não há um equivalente masculino - homem à toa soaria como desocupado, e não como promíscuo.


----------



## jazyk

Tem toda a razão.  O mesmo se poderia dizer a respeito de vagabundo e vagabunda.


----------



## Oli cigana

_"jazyk: Tem toda a razão. O mesmo se poderia dizer a respeito de vagabundo e vagabunda."_

... eso quer dizer que vagabundo é um homen que nâo tem ocupaçâo ("que vive á toa")... y vagabunda é prostituta (o "mulher á toa")???
Mmmmm.

ps:e ¿que sentido tería a frase: "essa mulher á toa é uma vagabunda" ? ...na verdade es pergunta é um pouco á toa... mas obrigado pela atençâo.


----------



## Vanda

Oli cigana

A frase pode ter os dois significados: que a mulher é vagabunda (nos dois sentidos) e à-toa (whore). Parece que quiseram enfatizar mesmo.  Sem deixar nenhuma sombra de dúvida.


----------



## apblopes

Oli cigana said:


> _"jazyk: Tem toda a razão. O mesmo se poderia dizer a respeito de vagabundo e vagabunda."_
> 
> ... eso quer dizer que vagabundo é um homen que nâo tem ocupaçâo ("que vive á toa")... y vagabunda é prostituta (o "mulher á toa")???
> Mmmmm.


Sim, é isso mesmo. Bem, para ser mais específica, um homem sem ocupação poderia ser um desempregado, e não é exatamente esse o sentido. Vagabundo tem um sentido pejorativo, de um cara que não quer trabalhar nem fazer nada útil. Mas vagabunda sem dúvida tem um sentido de promiscuidade sexual. 



> ps:e ¿que sentido tería a frase: "essa mulher á toa é uma vagabunda" ? ...na verdade es pergunta é um pouco á toa... mas obrigado pela atençâo.


Concordo com a Vanda, isso é que é convicção!  
Mas não é uma construção muito comum, soa estranho. Normalmente se diria 'essa mulher é uma vagabunda' somente. Já é uma ofensa bastante grande, não precisa reforçar...


----------



## jazyk

E cumpre ressaltar que à toa (com um espaço entre as palavras) é locução adverbial, enquanto que à-toa (separado por hífen) é adjetivo.


----------



## apblopes

jazyk said:


> E cumpre ressaltar que à toa (com um espaço entre as palavras) é locução adverbial, enquanto que à-toa (separado por hífen) é adjetivo.


Essa eu não sabia...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

_"Estava à toa na vida, o meu amor me chamou, pra ver a banda passar, cantando coisas de amor..." 
_ Como è grande, Chico!


----------

